# Shot In The Dark



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

I haven't posted pictures in a long time.. All comments welcome!


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Not a bad effort, but from a photographers point of view. h34r:

There is no real focal point, the camera appears to be focused on the strap, and misses the dial, you cant really see much of the watch itself, just the strap and the buckle in the foreground is quite distracting.

Its a little noisy, turn the ISO down (if your camera allows it) and maybe use some noise reduction software.

I'd also angle the watch so we can see the dial, unless you are highlighting a certain part like the crown, or the buckle.


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

discordianist said:


> I haven't posted pictures in a long time.. All comments welcome!


From a non photographers point of view, good and very different, what you can see of the dial is nice and sharp.

Best regards,

Defender.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

BTW, mine wasnt a dig. Im used to telling it how iit is with photos on the few photo forums I visit. There is no point telling someone something is amazing when its clearly not, as they will never learn to improve.

At a techincal level, the picture posted fails on many levels, BUT not everyone is a photographer and not everyone cares for techincal perfection (myself included)

I hope my comment was percieved as constructive critism rather than a put down.


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2009)

Tom Radford said:


> Not a bad effort, but from a photographers point of view. h34r:
> 
> There is no real focal point, the camera appears to be focused on the strap, and misses the dial, you cant really see much of the watch itself, just the strap and the buckle in the foreground is quite distracting.
> 
> ...


Thanks for honest opinion, I bot agree on points and disagree on others but hey that happens  It's noisy I know (not technical fault but a nuisance and not suitable for a photo of this type and I was lazy cleaning it up). But we disagree on composition, althou I would like to shoot it again showing the entire buckle and crown. The angle shows the strap and the nice crisp numerals and gives a hint of color the dial and hands have (which are in line with the backround).

But then again these are opinions, photographers know that there are loads of rules but nothing definate (except certain things and only those are limited to certain genres, and even those can be broken).

Oh and yes I've worked as a photographer but never ever did product photography so it's compleatly new to me.



Tom Radford said:


> BTW, mine wasnt a dig. Im used to telling it how iit is with photos on the few photo forums I visit. There is no point telling someone something is amazing when its clearly not, as they will never learn to improve.
> 
> At a techincal level, the picture posted fails on many levels, BUT not everyone is a photographer and not everyone cares for techincal perfection (myself included)
> 
> I hope my comment was percieved as constructive critism rather than a put down.


You made me think about the shot again, that's good! And technical perfection is only important when there's nothing more to the shot then being nice to look at and containing no message  Althou it's a plus in any shot! Please be as rough and rude as you can with my pictures! That way I know what you think and you might make me look my photos in new light.


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

I'd def reshoot, move the camera right a bit to get the full crown in.

I see your point about the dial. Looking again, I can see the effect you wanted to achieve.

Thing with photography, as with a lot of things is everyone has different views and opinions.

Bottom line, as long as you are happy with it, then what anyone else says is insignifanct.

I always try not be rude, eveyone has different skills and strengths. It gets no-one no where being rude!


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

Tom's comments seemed comprehensive and entirely fair to me. Don't suppose you've ever been a camera club judge, Tom?

Rob


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

Barryboy said:


> Tom's comments seemed comprehensive and entirely fair to me. Don't suppose you've ever been a camera club judge, Tom?
> 
> Rob


No I havent, but I used to be a member of a photography critique website that disapeared over time. I just have a big interest in photography and like to try and help others improve. Its always hard on internet forums to get your point across without sounding rude or arrogant. Like I said, it helps no-one saying something is amazing when it isnt. On the otherhand, if something is terrible, its not helpful to say that, its helpful to say how you think it can be improved and give advice on how to do it.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

Tom Radford said:


> Barryboy said:
> 
> 
> > Tom's comments seemed comprehensive and entirely fair to me. Don't suppose you've ever been a camera club judge, Tom?
> ...


If you hang around photo.net my gallery is at http://photo.net/photos/discordianist

It lacks watch photos thou  I've used flickr for those but that place has only bad FS pics and such (no point to look there)


----------



## Tom Radford (Apr 28, 2009)

discordianist said:


> Tom Radford said:
> 
> 
> > Barryboy said:
> ...


Some great shots there!


----------

